# All Day Vapes - Attacks, Slander & Facebook



## YeOldeOke (25/1/17)

There appears to be some serious butt hurt around, especially on facebook, regarding our prices. Generally I'm not the type to get involved in low-level hysterics, but I do feel I need to say something.

Much of this I haven't said before on open forum as I am not into running things and people down.

The main attack follows the line that in order to provide juices at our prices we HAVE to be using inferior ingredients. And a few other things. Everything, in fact, other than a superior business model.

!) As previously stated, we have access to a clean room facility at very reasonable cost.

2) We do not use TFA, Capella etc. (basically all American flavourings) because many of them tend to fade. Same with local flavourings. (This is my experience DIY'ing since 2009, and I know I'll step on some toes saying it. Which is why until now I have not said it in open forum). We only use FlavourArt and Inawera for their (IMHO) superior characteristics.

3) To be open, these flavourings, shipped and landed directly from manufacturer, costs us < R2.00/ml typically. This can be substantiated with invoices. These flavourings, unlike the American ones, mix at <10% (hence our premixes formulated to mix at a standard 10%)
So a 30ml bottle of juice contains < 3ml flavouring. That is less than R6.
To try and reduce this by a rand or two with inferior flavouring on a bottle that sells at R65 (our price) or R160 retail is stupidity of the highest order. Even more so for the PG and VG.
Our nicotine, which is charged for separately, is Prime-Nic, the best in SA.

Clearly, anyone who makes the charge of inferior ingredients to reduce price is either ignorant or malicious. Or has absolutely no business sense.

Btw, we are trying to start a facebook page https://www.facebook.com/alldayvapesZA

Neither of us are facebook types, so know nothing about it. Any tips are very much welcomed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 13 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (25/1/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> There appears to be some serious butt hurt around, especially on facebook, regarding our prices. Generally I'm not the type to get involved in low-level hysterics, but I do feel I need to say something.
> 
> Much of this I haven't said before on open forum as I am not into running things and people down.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen any of this hate, and I think you've given out way more info than you should need to. You're juices are amazing, and I haven't had anything but a quality experience from the +-300mls of it I have vaped.

I have heard of similar accusations towards other low-priced juice blenders, and their attitude towards it was "Glad we're stepping on some toes and shaking things up, it means we're doing something right.".

Keep up the great work guys!!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/1/17)

Stosta said:


> I haven't seen any of this hate, and I think you've given out way more info than you should need to. You're juices are amazing, and I haven't had anything but a quality experience from the +-300mls of it I have vaped.
> 
> I have heard of similar accusations towards other low-priced juice blenders, and their attitude towards it was "Glad we're stepping on some toes and shaking things up, it means we're doing something right.".
> 
> Keep up the great work guys!!



Thanks. Yes, I've been giving out a lot of info. But nothing someone with some savvy can't get by themselves. I believe in transparency as far as possible. If others copy, at least I've achieved something for the vaping community.

We have bigger plans

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb (25/1/17)

I've had only a limited experience with your juices but I tend to agree with @Stosta - you've revealed way more of your business process than needed.

In my opinion, your juices, especially the premix concentrates come in at a happy mid-price between buying commercial juices and pure do-it-myself DIY. I can hazard a guess at one of your recipes now, and it would probably cost me in the region of R20 - R25 to DIY it myself (couldn't be bothered to do the math properly, so this is just a guesstimate). Or I could pay 70 odd Rands for a 30ml bottle, ready to steep, and skip all the mess and fuss and work on my own wonderous (*cough* *cough*) creations. Actually, now that I type that, I reckon you are undervaluing your time spent mixing your orders.

Kudos for presenting facts, and not launching personal attacks on your detractors, and for what it's worth, I have 100% faith in you and your product/process. I'm not going to be a regular (as in monthly) customer, but I will be a repeat customer. 

As to the haters - **** 'em.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## JB1987 (25/1/17)

I've been ordering almost all my juices from you exclusively and I've enjoyed nearly every flavour that suits my taste preference and I can honestly say that I've never felt that you skimped on quality in any way whatsoever. 

I fully support your business model and what you are achieving, seeing how your enterprise has grown has been a joy. 

Anyone slandering your juices might have a hidden agenda or has some form of unfounded jealousy. Perhaps they haven't even tried any of your products and are just making assumptions. 

I feel that you are running an honest business and that you're a great asset to the vaping community. Please keep on doing what you do and don't let incompetent fools bring you down.

Your customer relations and honesty is exceptional.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/1/17)

You have a strong following here @YeOldeOke and we can vouch for your superior product, service and ethic. Business is business at the end of the day and we all have to make profit to pay the bills. 

There are always naysayers and that is just life...

These retards are the the same idiots who refuse to eat at restaurants because they can make the same meal at home for a quarter of the price. Sure, they can make a similar meal but it is probably with cheap ingredients utilising cheap equipment and served on their Makro crockery with a nice glass of box wine... DIY is different because the DIY folk have access to the same concentrates but the *art is in the recipe creation and execution...*

I have tried to recreate/clone some of your juices, but alas, I have given up as I know what it takes to come up with that perfect balance of ingredients to create a masterpiece. Your Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta is a case in point. I know what goes in it (I think) but I just cant nail it! As I said, I now happily buy the premixed concentrates as I know that you are the master of your craft.

Haters will hate...let them be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/17)

Even though I have given up hoping of finding any another ADV for me I'm now tempted to try your juices @YeOldeOke! I love it when someone comes along with a new way of doing things and upsets the apple cart. The hate certainly means you are doing something right. 

And customer support like we are seeing says it all!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Even though I have given up hoping of finding any another ADV for me I'm now tempted to try your juices @YeOldeOke! I love it when someone comes along with a new way of doing things and upsets the apple cart. The hate certainly means you are doing something right.
> 
> And customer support like we are seeing says it all!



@Rob Fisher try the Chilled Range - it is sublime!!! I got the chilled lychee last week and it is the business!! Chilled naartjie next!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat (25/1/17)

Don't let them get to your head. Let your product speak for yourself. I've heard nothing but good things from others about ADV.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rev2xtc (25/1/17)

Don't want to type a long story coz its simple, my SO and i have tried multiple different brands of juices and for us your juices are best. I will continue to be a loyal customer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (25/1/17)

My attitude echoes all the above posts, as it is I have just ordered your Signature Irish Cookie despite the additional cost and I can smell it's going to be awesome. Worth the price either way. As I said before, don't change ... haters will hate, what did you expect from Facebrick?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Max (25/1/17)

Facebrick - @foGGyrEader - that is truly funny     
and @YeOldeOke - as per our pm discussions - I seriously cannot wait to get some of your Flavours -

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (25/1/17)

There will always be people looking to drag others down. Especially if those people they drag down pose a threat to them. Keep doing what you are doing @YeOldeOke , I love your chilled range and it kicks dust in many other peoples fruity menthol attempts with prices double of that of yours. You can have the highest quality ingredients, but if you cant cook you will always come up with a sh...y meal! Dont let the critics get to you, you are onto something great and an asset to the community!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (25/1/17)

Don't feel bad, @YeOldeOke. After all the "DIY juice is just bathtub rubbish that will kill you" from the commercial juice sector, and the push-back "Yeah well commercial juice is just over-priced, sucralose-laden cr@p. Oh, and stop stealing our recipes" from the DIY community, it was only natural that someone would take a pop at the "not quite as pricey as premium juice, not quite as cheap as DIY" sector too. As long as you don't pull a Vapor Chef and threaten to dox us, we still love ya. 

Oh man, this industry. Dino said it best on the podcast with pbusardo: vapers just love drama and free sh!t. 

BTW, I find it interesting that you feel the Euro flavours don't fade. I have heard people complain bitterly of fading with FA Fuji and Lemon Sicily. Although, on the flipside, I haven't heard anybody ever complain that Inw Raspberry or Waffle fade. In fact, 1% of either and you'll battle to get the flavour out of your tank, haha.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## boxerulez (25/1/17)

I am going to throw down a guess that the butthurt is on IAVA? I am starting to seriously doubt the benefit of being a member there.

Lets not get started on the hoops the vendors have to jump through there? That group is VERY touchy to the mention of any product not sold by a member vendor.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Slick (25/1/17)

We love your work @YeOldeOke ,dont let other people put you down,just make a chilled melon flavour and piss them off!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## E.T. (25/1/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> There appears to be some serious butt hurt around, especially on facebook, regarding our prices. Generally I'm not the type to get involved in low-level hysterics, but I do feel I need to say something.
> 
> Much of this I haven't said before on open forum as I am not into running things and people down.
> 
> ...



@YeOldeOke i am going to reply in afrikaans -jou juices is kak lekker goeie kwaliteit en moerse waarde vir geld- not all of your are my profile but great value for money and always smooth and enjoyable vape. People are jealous because they cant match your service,.great attitude and product. All i can say is keep up the great work and thank you for making vaping a bit more affordable for us plebs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ettiennedj (25/1/17)

Just placed an order so screw the haters!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (25/1/17)

RichJB said:


> Don't feel bad, @YeOldeOke. After all the "DIY juice is just bathtub rubbish that will kill you" from the commercial juice sector, and the push-back "Yeah well commercial juice is just over-priced, sucralose-laden cr@p. Oh, and stop stealing our recipes" from the DIY community, it was only natural that someone would take a pop at the "not quite as pricey as premium juice, not quite as cheap as DIY" sector too. As long as you don't pull a Vapor Chef and threaten to dox us, we still love ya.
> 
> Oh man, this industry. Dino said it best on the podcast with pbusardo: vapers just love drama and free sh!t.
> 
> BTW, I find it interesting that you feel the Euro flavours don't fade. I have heard people complain bitterly of fading with FA Fuji and Lemon Sicily. Although, on the flipside, I haven't heard anybody ever complain that Inw Raspberry or Waffle fade. In fact, 1% of either and you'll battle to get the flavour out of your tank, haha.


News Flash: INW Waffle has been discontinued!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (25/1/17)

Oh no, don't tell me that, @Andre. I've been working on a Banana Cream Waffle that has Inw Waffle. Luckily it's so potent that my existing stock will last me a while yet.


----------



## method1 (26/1/17)

Andre said:


> News Flash: INW Waffle has been discontinued!



aaaarghh!! 

where did you hear this?

And on topic, I vouch for @YeOldeOke 100%!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (26/1/17)

method1 said:


> aaaarghh!!
> 
> where did you hear this?
> 
> And on topic, I vouch for @YeOldeOke 100%!


https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/5pyodc/psa_inw_waffle_has_been_discontinued/


----------



## Surge26 (26/1/17)

Where can we buy this juice? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ADV-Des (26/1/17)

Hi @Surge26 

Here is a link to our website : https://alldayvapes.co.za/


----------



## Baker (30/1/17)

Unbelievable service, transparency and initiative over here! Keep up the awesome work. I hope you guys get all the recognition and support you deserve!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

